# Help me "find" fish name please :)



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

So, I was poking around in Kim's Nature today in Toronto (neat place I NEVER would have known had fish without this board's information!). They had some fish that I <seem> to recall being listed as a variety of cichlid, and I recall thinking I'd have to read up about them when I got home, but I can't for the life of me recall what they were actually called  

They had the same general triangular profile of a small angel fish, but were definitely "thicker" (where as, when an angel faces you straight on, they're quite thin, this one would have been probably three times the thickness would be my estimate?). They were predominantly white with some gold or orange marking on their head (if memory serves correctly).

I've tried poking around online to see if I could find them, but alas, my google-fu has let me down.

Thanks for any help/clarification you can offer!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

balloon gold ram?


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Good call, that's exactly it!  Thanks for the speedy (and accurate!) response!


----------

